# wedding gifts



## brown down (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a wedding to go to in a few hours and attending one about a month ago or so. The one couple that was a month ago told me that the cutting board was to nice to use and they were just going to display it. I said that they had better use it lol and if they take care of it nothing will happen to it so hopefully they took my advice. 
these are maple pepper and salt mills with white oak burl salt and pepper shakers. The cutting board is cherry, walnut and permission 


 

These are for the wedding today and hopefully they use the cutting board as well lol they are a lot of work. this one is box elder, grey birch and walnut. cherry burl pepper mill and maple burl bottle stopper/cork screw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2016)

Jeff, you have made some very nice and useful wedding gifts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 18, 2016)

Great looking girfts i love the cutting boards too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice and very generous gifts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2016)

Those look very nice, I am going to ask my wife to marry me again tonight, you are now invited.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice Jeff. Handmade gifts are always more memorable. This will be big hits for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful sets Jeff, nicely done!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SnydersGarden (Jun 24, 2016)

I like that cutting board!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

